# Java fern dark tips



## Bmanz21 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey everyone. I've been lurking around here for a while and finally decided to join. A lot of good stuff here on planted tanks and a lot of knowledgeable people. I've been doing some research on a condition I'm having with my Java fern, I'm not sure if it's some kind of deficiency or normal growth as I've read both. looking for a solid answer. 









My parameters are 

pH-7.2
Ammonia-0
Nitrates-0
Nitrites-0
Temp- ~78F 

Also I apologize if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## Bmanz21 (Nov 8, 2014)

Forgot to mention dosing flourish once a week.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

It's the only plant that I know of which grows that way.
Each leaf seems to grow out from the base instead of all at one time.
When I first saw it I thought I didn't have enough light in there.
They seem very sensitive to air. Had several leaves die on me from being out of the water too long when I was rearranging the tank and I just put it in a shallow bowl. Some of the leaves were sticking up out of the water. They looked wet and I thought that was enough.
I also strongly suspect that to be some/most of the reason new plants get spots of black on them. It's from exposure to air while being moved I believe.
These have a Rysome which looks like a stem running across the bottom of the leaves. This should not be under the sub but only the roots which hang down from it. Bolbitus it like that also. The reason people often just tie them to rocks and wood. But this does create a situation where they need water ferts as then the roots don't get nutrients from the sub.
Flourish is incomplete but Java Fern seem to do OK as long as there are not a lot of plants in the tank.
Leaf Zone has Potassium in it at a higher rate than Flourish. But fish food has Phosphorus so if there are not a lot of plants and the light is not high it should work out OK.
With a lot of plants you may want to investigate dry ferts. Much cheaper for larger tanks.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't worry is that 'dark tip' on the new smaller leaf is normal as they grow, mine do it all the time and grow into full healthy leaves.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

A sign of healthy plants ready to grow new leaves


----------



## Bmanz21 (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome! I just read some conflicting things. The one thing I was concerned with was having low nitrates. Should it be a concern? And thanks for everyone's help, and I've noticed it to be on the newer leaves so this is good news!


----------



## Bmanz21 (Nov 8, 2014)

Actually forgot to mention I'm growing new leaves on top of the existing larger ones (not pictured) roots and all. When's an appropriate time to move them?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Bmanz21 said:


> Actually forgot to mention I'm growing new leaves on top of the existing larger ones (not pictured) roots and all. When's an appropriate time to move them?


Those are often called plantlets. Let them grow until they pop off on thier own, they'll grow faster if they can feed from the mother plant... i tried puling some off once... over a month there was some but barely any noticeable growth.. soooooo slooooooooow.


----------



## BigJay180 (Jul 20, 2014)

Are all of these brown fuzzy roots normal?

The good thing is you can't see the fishing line I used to secure the fern to the wood. It's completely hidden now, and the wood looks amazing with the ferns.


----------



## Bmanz21 (Nov 8, 2014)

BigJay180 said:


> Are all of these brown fuzzy roots normal?
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is you can't see the fishing line I used to secure the fern to the wood. It's completely hidden now, and the wood looks amazing with the ferns.



Looks pretty normal to me as far as my little knowledge on plants and such goes. I'm pretty new to this stuff. I'm assuming tho if you just tied it down the roots will anchor to the wood over time. Looks good tho!!


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

All normal for jave ferns.


----------

